# Datenblätter + Handbücher in Landessprache - Lieferung innerhalb der EU



## Benjamin (7 Oktober 2019)

Servus Zusammen,

wir haben im Moment eine Diskussion zur Sprache der Dokumentation von eingebauten Komponenten. Wir liefern unsere Produkte (Kraftwerksbau: Maschinen, Ölhydraulik, Steuerungen, Niederspannung, Hochspannung, ...) weltweit aus.

Neben gesetzlichen Vorgaben ist oft auch noch in Verträgen definiert, was in welcher Sprache zu liefern ist. Im aktuellen Fall geht es um eine Lieferung in ein EU-Land (Belgien - Wallonie > fränzösisch).

Meistens werden Dokumente wie die (selbst erstellten) Betriebs- und Wartungshandbücher, Stromlaufpläne, HMI-Oberflächen, Signallisten in der jeweiligen Landessprache übersetzt oder parallel geführt. Dies ist meines Wissens nach auch so von der EU gesetzlich gefordert.

Wir hängen nun aber an der Frage, wie mit den ganzen Datenblättern und Hanbüchern der Unterlieferanten umgegangen werden muss. Diese sind auch bei größeren Firmen meist nicht in der notwendigen Sprache verfügbar. Selbst bei Französich oder Spanisch vielleicht noch die hälfte und über Finnisch, Kroatisch Litauisch wollen wir erst gar nicht reden. Bisher hatten wir immer ein großes Paket an den Datenblättern auf Englisch geliefert. Nun meint aber ein Kollege, das dies nicht zulässig ist und alles in der jeweiligen Landessprache verfügbar sein muss.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung?

Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Oktober 2019)

Also zur rechtlichen Lage kann ich dir nichts sagen,

wir handhaben es so, das wir die Unterlagen, welche nicht in der Landessprache des Kunden verfügbar sind, in Englisch mitliefern.

Es hat sich in den letzten 30 Jahren noch nie einer beschwert. Aber wie gesagt, zur aktuellen Rechtslage kann ich nichts beitragen.


----------



## hirngabel (7 Oktober 2019)

Die Betriebsanleitung der Maschine muss die Mindestangaben nach Maschinenrichtlinie 1.7.4.2. Inhalt der Betriebsanleitung enthalten. 

Für diese Angaben ist eine Übersetzung in die jeweilige Landessprache notwendig.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2019)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Nun meint aber ein Kollege, das dies nicht zulässig ist und alles in der jeweiligen Landessprache verfügbar sein muss.



Selbst internationale Großkonzerne machen dies nicht.
Allerdings findest du sehr oft auch gleich den Hinweis darauf im Angebot und / oder in den Verträgen.
Damit ist man dann auch auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## MasterOhh (7 Oktober 2019)

Wir haben einige Maschienen und Anlagen für die es die Doku nur in English gab. Gerade bei Sondermaschinen machen sich wenige Firmen die Kosten und Mühnen um alles in die jeweilige Landessprache zu übersetzen. Und wenn man es unbedingt haben will (vertraglich festgelegt) dann zahlt man idR auch ordentlich dafür drauf (eine 5-stellige Zahl kann das schon werden, je nach Aufwand)

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren bei einem großen Lackiertechnikhersteller im Europa HQ zu besuch. Bei der Tour habe ich auch das Lager für die Anleiteitungen in den 10 meist gesprochenen europ. Landessprachen gesehen. Auf meine Frage was denn mit den anderen Sprachen sei, wenn die Kunden drauf bestehen, wurde mir geantwortet: "Denen steht es jeder Zeit frei unsere Produkte nicht zu kaufen."


----------



## stevenn (8 Oktober 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Allerdings findest du sehr oft auch gleich den Hinweis darauf im Angebot und / oder in den Verträgen.
> Damit ist man dann auch auf der sicheren Seite.


das glaube ich nicht. 
man kann gesetzliche Anforderungen vertraglich nicht ausschließen. da könnte ich genauso reinschreiben, "ihr bekommt keine Betriebsanleitung" oder "ich mache keine RBU". wenn es gesetzlich geregelt / vorgeschrieben ist, kann dies nicht durch einen Vertrag ausgehebelt werden.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> das glaube ich nicht.
> man kann gesetzliche Anforderungen vertraglich nicht ausschließen. da könnte ich genauso reinschreiben, "ihr bekommt keine Betriebsanleitung" oder "ich mache keine RBU". wenn es gesetzlich geregelt / vorgeschrieben ist, kann dies nicht durch einen Vertrag ausgehebelt werden.



Es geht hier nicht um die vorgeschriebenen Mindestangaben, sondern um Handbücher von zugekauften Teilen (z.B. S7-Steuerung oder Umrichter).


----------



## stevenn (8 Oktober 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um die vorgeschriebenen Mindestangaben, sondern um Handbücher von zugekauften Teilen (z.B. S7-Steuerung oder Umrichter).


ok.
wo zieht ihr die Grenze? z.B. Zugekaufter Schaltschrank (Schaltplan), zugekaufte Zeichnungen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> ok.
> wo zieht ihr die Grenze? z.B. Zugekaufter Schaltschrank (Schaltplan), zugekaufte Zeichnungen



Die Frage des TE lautete:


> wir haben im Moment eine Diskussion zur Sprache der Dokumentation von eingebauten Komponenten.


----------



## stevenn (8 Oktober 2019)

ok, das Hauptaugenmerk lag auf "Komponente", habe ich übersehen.


----------



## Benjamin (9 Oktober 2019)

Ja Wahnsinn. Immer wieder sehr lehrreiche Diskussionen hier.

Sie wie es aussieht, wird das Thema von den meisten änhlich gehandhabt. Die Handbücher mit den notwendigen Angaben in der lokalen Sprache. Speziellere technische Unterlagen müssen vertraglich geklärt werden und in den meisten Fällen wird es auf Englisch hinauslaufen.

Hilfreich war der Hinweis auf den eigentlichen Text der Maschinenrichtlinie.

Maschinenrichtline hier

Hier wird auf den Abschnitt 1.7.4.2 verwiesen. Dies ist so wie ich es kenne. Betriebsanleitung auf Landessprache mit vorgegebenen Punkten, die abgedeckt sein müssen.

Interessant für meine Ursprüngliche Frage ("Sprache für eingebaute Komponenten") ist aber IMHO ein Hinweis in Abschnitt 1.7.4



> Abweichend von den vorstehenden Bestimmungen kann die Wartungsanleitung, die zur Verwendung durch
> vom Hersteller oder von seinem Bevollmächtigten beauftragtes Fachpersonal bestimmt ist, in nur einer Spra-
> che der Gemeinschaft abgefasst werden, die von diesem Fachpersonal verstanden wird.




Der Anhang VII (A. Technische Unterlagen für Maschinen) ist auch hilfreich. Hier wird auf die speziellen Anforderungen laut 1.7.4.1 - eben die Bedienungsanleitung verwiesen und insbesondere 
Alles was nun *nicht* zwingend in die Bedienungsanleitung gehört. Diese Dokumente müssen lediglich


> [...] in einer oder mehreren Gemeinschaftssprachen abgefasst sein.



Bingo!

Deckt sich für mich mit den zuvor vermuteten Äußerungen. Falls jemand weiter Hinweise und Diskussionsgrundlagen hat, immer nur her damit!


----------

